# Pb d'accés à un Nas LAcie



## smart57 (17 Juillet 2009)

Bjr à tous, j'aurais besoin d'aide car je rame un peu beaucoup. Nouveau sur le forum, je tiens à dire merci à tout ce qui le font vivre. Nouveau dans le monde mac et peu connaisseur en informatique, j'apprends beaucoup sur les forums.
Je posséde un macbook depuis 6 mois (c génial, aux oubliettes le pc) et un Nas Lacie (le D2 network) depuis 3 jours, j'en étais satisfait jusque là, installation facile, prise en main pas très compliquée. Mais voilà, 2 jours d'utilisation et j'ai déjà un pb avec, grrrr!!!
Le Nas est branché en ethernet sur ma livebox. Dans le menu livebox, il est reconnu et connecté avec une adresse IP. Dans le menu finder du mac, je vois le lacie D2, peux m'y connecté et navigué dans les dossiers partagés que j'ai déjà crée. Il est aussi reconnu par le Lacie Network assistant.
Mon problème est que lorsque je clique sur le nom du Nas.local pour y accéder via le navigateur web en tant qu'administrateur, la page de connexion lacie s'ouvre et me dit "attendez quelques instants pour vous reconnecter" et ce depuis hier soir, plus possible d'y accéder, j'ai tt essayer (accés depuis d'autres navigateurs, accés via l'adresse IP, rebootage du NAS, de la livebox, réinstallation de l'ensemble), rien à faire, toujours le même message.
Autre chose, j'en ai fait un server FTP, aprés avoir créé un domaine où l'IP est mise à jour automatiquement via le Dyndns de la livebox et avoir redirigé le port nécessaire vers le nas, j'arrive à m'y connecté via ftp://nomdedomaine.dyndns mais en simple utilisateur (et bizarre, aucun mot de passe ne m'est demander pour y accéder alors que l'avais paramêtrer), quel adresse dois-je écrire pour y accéder en tant qu'administateur (il me semblait ftp://admin:motdepasse@nomdedomaine.dyndns, mais pareil je n'ai aucun accés au menu de configuration juste à les lecture des dossiers partagés).
Si qqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur, car maintenant je panique. Merci d'avance pour vos aides.


----------



## smart57 (22 Juillet 2009)

Bsr à tous, mon pb est résolu grâce cette manip (pour ceux que ça intéressent):

Hardware Reset Procedure
1. Mettez le disque hors tension et déconnectez le câble réseau.
N.B.: Une fois éteint, le bouton de marche arrêt dot être a la position arrêt
2. Appuyez sur le bouton avant du disque et maintenez-le appuyé.
3. Mettez le bouton de Marche/Arrêt arrière en position Marche
N.B.: Le voyant avant va se mettre a clignoter.
4. Une fois le voyant du bouton avant cesse de clignoter lâchez le bouton (avant).
N.B.: Une fois lâché, le voyant du bouton avant se mettra de nouveau a clignoter.
5. Des que le bouton avant cesse de clignoter encore, appuyez une fois de plus dessus et maintenez-le appuyé.
N.B.: Le voyant de ce bouton avant se mettra une fois de plus a clignoter
6. Des quil cesse encore de clignoter, relâchez-le. 
N.B.: Le disque est maintenant remis a létat de sortie magasin.

Par contre, j'ai encore un autre petit soucis auquel je ne trouve pas de solution: Accés à mon nas en local fonctionne par tous les moyens possibles (afp, ftp, ...) et via l'extérieur aussi (en ftp), par contre depuis l'extérieur je n'ai accés qu'en simple lecture seule à tous mes dossiers, même connecté avec mon pass d'administrateur. Comment puis-je faire pour que depuis l'extérieur, j'arrive à envoyer vers et recevoir depuis mon NAS des fichiers? Suis-je obligé d'utiliser un client comme filezilla? il me semblait que cette manip était possible depuis un simple navigateur web, non?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------

